# [X2Go MATE] Configuration du clavier (échec)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'utilise X2Go et pas FreeNX depuis un n40l sous init systemd pour accéder à un portable puissant (asus n73sm) sous init openrc ; Ce dernier est avec un bureau Slim / MATE et avec aussi un windows seven sous virtualbox.

Même sans aborder virtualbox, le clavier ne fonctionne pas bien du tout dans ma session X2Go ; pas de ALT-GR, les quatres flèches ne fonctionnent pas, un CTRL-C en terminal ne fonctionne pas, le VERR-MAJ ne bascule plus en minuscules, SUPPR fait une capture d'écran et le VERR-NUM doit être actionné deux fois pour faire la bascule ...

C'est un petit enfer

J'ai essayé les différentes options concernant les préférences du clavier pour ma sessions X2Go et rien n'y fait. Aucune différence.

J'ai commencé à me documenter mais je trouve trop de résultats et je ne sais lequel appliquer, ni trop comment.

```
rem@n40l ~ $ emerge -pv x2goclient

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/x2goclient-4.0.2.0  USE="ldap -nsplugin" 0 kB
```

J'ai la version net-misc/x2goserver-4.0.1.12  avec les USE "doc fuse sqlite" sur mon serveur "gazeau" ; (pas de presse papier bidirectionnel)

Je voudrais bien que l'on m'aide à configurer X2Go

Je vais continuer à chercher, mais je suis pas fort avec ces keymaps, si c'est de ça dont il s'agit

édition : je vais migrer le portable n73sm "gazeau" sous init systemd ; cela ne va pas changer mon problème amha, mais cet init est plus adapté à cette machine récente.

édition : la migration en init systemd ne change rien au problème.

Merci d'avanceLast edited by pti-rem on Tue Sep 30, 2014 4:19 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

À http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:faq

Il est dit :

 *Quote:*   

> Session FAQ
> 
> How do I change the keyboard layout?
> 
> Although some tools (e.g. Gnome Keyboard Indicator) might have trouble changing the layout, you should be able to change the keyboard layout using setxkbmap.
> ...

 

J'ai essayé de faire un :

```
setxkbmap fr
```

Dans un terminal de ma session X2Go mais cela ne change rien à mon problème de clavier mal interprété.

Serait-ce à un autre endroit que je devrais placer la commande "setxkbmap fr" ?

Ou bien s'agit-t'il de tout autre chose encore ?

J'ai aussi http://bugs.x2go.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=285 que j'étudie ...

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai lancé x2goclient en ligne de commande avec des arguments :

```
rem@n40l ~ $ x2goclient --kbd-layout=fr --kbd-type=pc105/fr

x2go-INFO-1> "Starting x2goclient..."

x2go-INFO-4> "Translator: :/x2goclient_fr_fr installed."

x2go-INFO-5> "Translator: :/qt_fr_FR installed."

x2go-INFO-3> "Started  x2goclient."

x2go-INFO-8> "Starting connection to server: 192.168.1.44:22"

x2go-INFO-6> "Closing x2goclient..."

x2go-INFO-7> "Closed  x2goclient."

rem@n40l ~ $
```

Cela n'a pas changé la mauvaise interprétation de mon clavier dans ma session X2Go.

Pour informer, le clavier du portable lui-même est bien interprété ; J'ai un agencement "Français" avec un modèle PC 105 touches (Intl), sans option particulière.

Je rappelle, avec MATE.

J'ai essayé de me lancer un peu avec les dépôts Git de X2Go, mais c'est trop ardu pour mon problème qui doit pouvoir être résoluble facilement.

J'ai aussi une erreur (xkbcomp) dans le status du service Slim de la machine qui sert X2Go :

 *Quote:*   

> gazeau ~ # systemctl status slim
> 
> ● slim.service - SLiM Simple Login Manager
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/slim.service; enabled)
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas la comprendre ni si elle impacte le problème.

Dernière minute : http://www.ordinoscope.net/index.php/Informatique/Softwares/X2Go/Disposition_du_clavier

Bon ... Plutôt que de me casser la tête trop longtemps, déjà j'indique que j'ai un dispositif clavier/souris sans fil Logitech MK260 (Y-R0015) et que je vais faire un essai de session X2Go avec un autre clavier, des plus simples, filaire.

éditon : Avec un clavier Amarina (étanche) filaire USB : aucun changement, même X2Go lancé en ligne de commande avec les paramètres ...Last edited by pti-rem on Wed Oct 01, 2014 5:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

J'y connais rien en x2go mais vas voir ce lien notamment le commentaire 5 si ca peut t'aider

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour et merci de m'aider sebB

J'ai essayé le :

```
setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout fr -option grab:break_actions
```

Cela rétabli le ATL-GR entre autre mais l'interprétation globale est plutôt mauvaise

J'ai dépisté un problème de répertoire inexistant (/usr/local/lib/nx/X11/xkb/rules/) pour le clavier de NX (et probablement d'autres) :

```
gazeau ~ # cat /etc/x2go/x2goserver.conf | grep loglevel

loglevel=debug
```

```
rem@gazeau ~ $ cat .x2go/C-rem-50-1412066404_stS1XSHADremXSHADPP0_dp24/session.log 

NXAGENT - Version 3.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2011 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Agent running with pid '13649'.

Session: Starting session at 'Tue Sep 30 10:40:06 2014'.

Info: Proxy running in server mode with pid '13649'.

Info: Waiting for connection from 'localhost' on port '30001'.

Info: Accepted connection from '127.0.0.1'.

Info: Connection with remote proxy completed.

Info: Using LAN link parameters 1536/24/1/0.

Info: Using agent parameters 5000/0/50/0/0.

Info: Using pack method '16m-png-9' with session 'unix-kde-depth_24'.

Info: Not using NX delta compression.

Info: Not using ZLIB data compression.

Info: Not using ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using a persistent cache.

Info: Listening to X11 connections on display ':50'.

Info: Established X client connection.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/1/1/2048K.

Info: Using alpha channel in render extension.

Info: Not using local device configuration changes.

nxagentXkbGetRules: WARNING! Failed to stat file [/usr/local/lib/nx/X11/xkb/rules/xorg]: Unknown error -1.

keyboard file created

SessionPath not defined

Poller::shmInit: WARNING! Couldn't set uid for shm segment.

Session: Session started at 'Tue Sep 30 10:40:07 2014'.

Info: Screen [0] resized to geometry [1920x1080] fullscreen [0].

I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/etc/nx/keystroke.cfg"
```

J'ai fait :

```
gazeau ~ # mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/nx/

gazeau ~ # ln -s /usr/share/X11 /usr/local/lib/nx/
```

C'est pas fastueux mais ça fonctionne : plus cette erreur nxagentXkbGetRules après.

Tout n'est pas résolu pour autant ; je prévois un autre message ...

Mais il faut que je m'occupe du "SessionPath not defined" car autrement, la configuration automatique du clavier ne passe pas par manque de l'identifiant de session pour 'x2gosetkeyboard' qui est censé charger le fichier keyboard de la dite session.

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai effacé le fichier de sessions du client (.x2goclient/sessions) J'ai réinstallé le client et le serveur en emerge -1

J'ai testé en mode clavier automatique une dernière session ; pour mon système le mappage du clavier est difficile. Pas envie de bidouiller encore avec setxkbmap.

Je suppose que le script x2golistsessions doit lister les sessions quand il y en a au moins une d'ouverte ; il n'en fait rien, même pas en root. On doit s'en servir pour connaitre l'identifiant de la session.

On peut charger le fichier de configuration setxkbmap pour la session en mode clavier manuel avec le script x2gosetkeyboard ; celui-ci ne fonctionne pas : il perd l'identifiant complet de la session et donc ne trouve le fichier 'keyboard' - qui pourrait être adapté à mes besoins ;

édition : l'identifiant de session doit être donné manuellement à la ligne de commande de x2gosetkeyboard, encore faudrait-t'il pouvoir le connaitre facilement avec x2golistsessions.

Donc pour le "manuel" que j'agrémente avec x2gosetkeyboard, je me retrouve avec un pc104 us

Je renonce. Je ne suis pas assez calé avec les éléments pour régler un clavier et j'ai trop perdu de temps avec ce soft.

Une session unique x2go m'aurait suffit.

Mon portable est plié tout le temps, je cherche à y accéder au mieux à son seven sous virtualbox sans avoir de branchements à faire.

Quoique vu l'usage que j'en ai, déplacer le dongle radio, ce n'est pas difficile ...

----------

